# Was ist in Heiligernhafen los?



## Waldima (5. Juli 2011)

*Was ist in Heiligenhafen los?*

Tach zusammen,
kann mir einer sagen, was in Helitown abgeht? Einigkeit in der Werft ist klar, und der Rest? Hai IV war nach meiner Erinnerung die letzten Jahre dazu paralell in der Werft. Auf der neu gestalteten Internetseite steht dazu im Gegensatz zur alten nichts mehr. Auch MS "Ostpreussen I" war schon gemeinsam mit den beiden anderen in der Werft. Lag allerdings Montag noch am Pier. Geht Gerhard mittlerweile nur noch von Di bis Fr in die Werft? Dazu gab es auf der Internetseite nie Auskünfte. Aber auch noch "Klaus-Peter"? Vier Schiffe gleichzeitig zum Jahrescheck, noch dazu in der Hochsaison?!
Tanja liegt jedenfalls einsam und verlassen im Hafenbecken,vielleicht noch Monika an ihrem Platz. Zur Zeit reine Frauenrunde  

LG
Waldima


----------



## Dorschandi (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist in Heiligernhafen los?*

Das wäre wirklich interessant zu wissen!!!


----------



## djoerni (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist in Heiligernhafen los?*

Habe nur die Monika und Tanja gesehen.


----------



## offense80 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist in Heiligernhafen los?*

Hmm, sieht ja irgendwie schon gespenstisch aus das ganze.... hier mal ein Link für die Hafencam, da kann man immer mal nachsehen was so los ist

http://www.heiligenhafen-touristik.de/webcam_hafen.html


----------



## Waldima (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist in Heiligenhafen los?*

Die seit Jahren ja ohnehin immer spärlicher werdende Anzahl der Angelkutter ist bis auf MS "Klaus-Peter" ja wieder komplett. Gott sei Dank!

Gruß

Waldima #h


----------



## Funker Hornsbee (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist in Heiligernhafen los?*

Als Neuling im Board grüße ich alle, die anderen mit ihren Beiträgen helfen, sich zu orientieren und auf aktuelle Gegebenheiten zu reagieren. 

Meine erste Ausfahrt mit einem Kutter ist 29 Jahre her, 
MS Monika ab Großenbrode.

Dieses Schiff und die Tanja waren jedenfalls ab 4.7. die einzigen, die ab Heiligenhafen ausfuhren.

Erst ab Samstag, 9.7., fehlte dann nur noch Klaus Peter. 

Welches Schiff auch immer fuhr, war gut bis sehr gut ausgelastet.

Für Fahrten zwischen Montag und Freitag und Sonntag spricht im Moment gar nichts gegen Heiligenhafen.



Ab sofort spricht jedenfalls  in der Woche gar nichts gegen eine Tagestour ab Heiligenhafen.


----------



## marcus2803 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Was ist in Heiligernhafen los?*

wo ist den jetzt ms klaus peter


----------



## Skizzza (9. August 2011)

*AW: Was ist in Heiligernhafen los?*

werft hab ich gehört


----------



## marcus2803 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Was ist in Heiligernhafen los?*

vielleicht ja mal alles rund um neu mit neuen aufbau oder so zeit währe es ja


----------



## Franky D (10. August 2011)

*AW: Was ist in Heiligernhafen los?*

war letzte woche in heilitown die klaus-peter liegt mit motorschaden bei der werft am kai


----------



## Franky D (10. August 2011)

*AW: Was ist in Heiligernhafen los?*

war letzte woche in heilitown die klaus-peter liegt mit motorschaden bei der werft am kai


----------



## Hornburg (10. August 2011)

*AW: Was ist in Heiligernhafen los?*

Hallo Salzwasserfreunde!#h
Ich will am Freitag auf Dorsch gehen. |rolleyes
Kann jemand einen Kutter in Heiligenhafen oder Umgebung empfehlen oder hat ein (Kontakt zu einem) Kleinboot, wo ich mitfahren könnte?
Vielen Dank für die Tipps im voraus!
Hornburg


----------



## Waldima (24. August 2011)

*AW: Was ist in Heiligenhafen los?*

Bei MS "Klaus-Peter" gibts wohl Probleme mit der Kurbelwelle. Die hat er ja seit Jahren (bereits seit einem Jahrzehnt?), deshalb ist er ja so langsam. Nun liegt der Kutter bald zwei Monate an der Pier. Hat ein Boardie eine Ahnung, wie lange das noch dauert? Reparatur scheint sich ja aber immer noch zu lohnen. Fahren müsste Klaus schon lange nicht mehr. Er ist im Rentenalter und hat noch die guten Jahrzehnte mit zollfreiem Einkauf von 1970 bis 2000 mitgemacht.

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## marcus2803 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Was ist in Heiligernhafen los?*

was ist den jetzt DA LOS???????????????


----------



## Waldima (23. September 2011)

*AW: Was ist in Heiligernhafen los?*

@ all:
Zu meiner großen Freude konnte ich soeben über die Webcam feststellen, dass MS "Klaus-Peter" morgen offensichtlich zu seinem ersten Hochseeangeltörn nach fast drei Monaten auslaufen wird, genügend Beteiligung vorausgesetzt. Jedenfalls liegt das Schiff inmitten seiner "Kollegen". Den Anglern ein dickes Petri und Klaus und Kai eine gute und sichere Fahrt.

Gruß Waldima, der es kaum erwarten kann, gen Norden aufzubrechen


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (25. September 2011)

*AW: Was ist in Heiligernhafen los?*

Noch sieben Tagen, dann geht´s für mich wieder nach Heiligenhafen. 

Werde voraussichtlich mit Monika und Klaus-Peter fahren, wenn sie denn rausfahren...


----------



## thomas19 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was ist in Heiligernhafen los?*

Hallo erstmal,
ich war am 3.10.11 mit der Klaus-Peter draußen (netter Kaptain u. Bootsmann) und bin der Meinung das Schiff könnte ruhig ein paar PS mehr gebrauchen. Jetzt haben die 200PS , so 300PS wären super. Dann kommt das Schiff weiter um Fehmarn rum, z.B. zur Nordostseite.
mfG
thomas19


----------



## Carptigers (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was ist in Heiligernhafen los?*

Und wenn sie 400 ps hätten fahren die Kutter nur 8kn. 
Früher war das mal anders.


----------



## Skizzza (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was ist in Heiligernhafen los?*

Slow Steaming ist das Stichwort. Klar können die Kutter schneller fahren, aber hätten dadurch natürlich auch einen größeren Verbrauch an Kraftstoff. So sparen sie halt Spritkosten.


----------



## DorschChris (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was ist in Heiligernhafen los?*

Sehr viel schneller können Kutter auch nicht fahren. Bei der Klaus-Peter müsste die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit so bei 11,5 Knoten liegen, also auch mit 500PS wirds nicht schneller.


----------



## Franky D (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was ist in Heiligernhafen los?*

die klaus peter ist und bleibt eben ein etwas langsamerer kutter egalo wie viel ps sie werden es immer gemütlich angehen lassen


----------



## thomas19 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was ist in Heiligenhafen los?*



Waldima schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> kann mir einer sagen, was in Helitown abgeht? Einigkeit in der Werft ist klar, und der Rest? Hai IV war nach meiner Erinnerung die letzten Jahre dazu paralell in der Werft. Auf der neu gestalteten Internetseite steht dazu im Gegensatz zur alten nichts mehr. Auch MS "Ostpreussen I" war schon gemeinsam mit den beiden anderen in der Werft. Lag allerdings Montag noch am Pier. Geht Gerhard mittlerweile nur noch von Di bis Fr in die Werft? Dazu gab es auf der Internetseite nie Auskünfte. Aber auch noch "Klaus-Peter"? Vier Schiffe gleichzeitig zum Jahrescheck, noch dazu in der Hochsaison?!
> Tanja liegt jedenfalls einsam und verlassen im Hafenbecken,vielleicht noch Monika an ihrem Platz. Zur Zeit reine Frauenrunde
> 
> ...


ich war am 3.10.11 von Helitown aus draussen. Hab nur einen Dorsch gefangen, insgesamt waren es 30-40. Das Seegebiet um Fehmarn wird wohl sehr stark befischt. Einer der Angler "fing" eine Schutzkappe von einem Schleppnetz.


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was ist in Heiligernhafen los?*

Ich war am 05.10. ( Monika ), 06.10. ( Hai IV )und 07.10.             ( Einigkeit )rausgefahren. Insgesamt wurde sehr bescheiden gefangen. Die Kutter waren verhältnismäßig voll. An keinem Tag kam man über 50 Fische- und die Größe der Fische war auch eher bescheiden.

Anfang letzter Woche war gar kein Wind und keine Drift- dann auf einmal 5-6 zunehmend und mit Böen bis zu Windstärke 8. Da ging leider nicht viel.

Im November geht´s aber 5 Tage mit der MS Jule raus- da läuft´s hoffentlich besser...


----------



## Waldima (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was ist in Heiligenhafen los?*

Die Laboer Kutter sind schneller und haben nicht immer so eine lange Anfahrt zu den Fanggründen. Außerdem ist der Törn von vornherein eine halbe stunde länger angesetzt als in Helitown. Auf der Rückfahrt nutzen die Heiligenhafener mittlerweile meist nicht mal mehr ihre acht Knoten und sind trotzdem häufig nach 7,75 Stunden schon wieder im Hafen...
Bis vor ein paar Jahren legten sie wenigstens immer noch etwas früher ab als angekündigt, aber inzwischen kommt es durchaus vor, dass ein oder mehrere Kutter erst nach 7.30 h die Leinen loswerfen...
Schade, schade,schade!


----------

